# Scale of MPC/AMT/ERTL AT-AT?



## jamesh1083

Hello, I'm looking for some info on the scale of the MPC/AMT/ERTL AT-AT. I've just built the re-release version and wanted to put it into a diorama but I can't find good data on the scale of the model. Starship Modeler lists it as 1/Unknown. Watching the movie, it looks like Luke stands about as tall as the lower "thick" section of the walker's "foot." HO scale figures seem too large. N scale figures seem closer in size. What's the consensus?

By the way, how about the scale of the snow speeders in the Battle of Hoth action scene? They seem a little small to scale. Any opinions on that as well? Thanks!


----------



## Leet

Try this site. It has a discussion on the discrepancy between the stated size in the literature and the visible size in the movie. Suffice it to say, it's larger than what the books say.


----------



## Y3a

Maybe the AT-AT is "Z" scale at 1/220 ???


----------



## JamesDFarrow

As far as I could find out it is approximately 1/100th scale.

So HO scale (1/87th) would be the closest.

James


----------



## jamesh1083

Thanks everyone! The site Leet referenced is awesome and shows the same still frames I referenced watching episode V on an HD widescreen. Somewhere between HO and N scale would probably look good. BTW, the AT-AT foot is roughly the same size as the Battle of Hoth model snow speeder, which does make the speeder seem a little small, when picturing a person inside of it and then standing beside the foot of the AT-AT.


----------

